# Jacky Nugz presents: SkunkHouse/GT2 Intro. (First run)



## Jacky Nugz (Nov 16, 2015)

How goes it folks?
Jacky Nugz (formally known as Farmer Jon) Owner/Director of the "Skunkhouse Collective" (Research and Genetics) checking in!
It's been some time since I've shared, so I figured it was about time.
This Grow log will be featuring several strains, grown in a variety of Soil/Soiless mixes, housed in "the Garden Tower V.2" (GT2) vertical growing systems.
Lets get down to the details!
The GT2 are extremely durable, and will provide years of worry free gardening. The modular design allows the size of the GT2 to be customized based on the needs of the grower. The Towers are mounted on a ball bearing system, that offers the ability to rotate your garden 360 deg., offering a great advantage over other vertical gardens on the market. All of these features are great, but what truly sets the GT2 apart from ALL other Vertical/Tower systems, is the "Compost Tube". This unique feature allows for Compostable materials to be added to the Tower, to be broken down with the addition of Red wigglers (composting worms), and offers the opportunity to create rich, highly beneficial "Vermicompost" (worm castings), within the Tower itself. This wonderful substance, can be accessed directly by the plants root system, as well as harvested for other uses. Additionally, the GT2 comes equipped with a medium sized drawer, located at the bottom of the Tower, that is able to catch runoff, creating a rich microbial Tea that can be re-introduced to the system (or elsewhere), providing a diverse and nutritious inoculate.
This particular garden is being grown, in a relatively small Greenhouse. The sunshine will be supplemented with 2-600w HPS lamps on a single light mover.
Co2 will be increased to approx. 1500ppm using a "Hydrogen" water cooled Co2 generator, run by
an environmental controller. Fresh air will also be cycled via exhaust fan mounted in the rear wall of the greenhouse. 
Air circulation will be maintained by standard fans, both oscillating and box styles.

*(most pics were taken 3 days after switching to 12/12)
Tower#1- Goji OG (Bodhi Seeds).
perlite 50/50 Chunky, Standard.
Top drip fed. Dyna-Grow Nutrients (5ml per gal)(Grow, Bloom), H2o2 (3ml per gal), Hygrozyme (5ml per gal), pH 5.6-6.0.



Tower#2- Green Crack (Clone only).
Chunky Perlite, Promix 50/50., Kelp Meal.
Hand watered as needed. Dyna-Grow Nutrients (5ml per gal)(Grow, Bloom), H2o2 (3ml per gal), Hygrozyme (5ml per gal), pH 5.6-6.0.



Tower#3- Sunshine Daydream (Squirt pheno) (Bodhi Seeds).
Standard Perlite, Promix, Roots Organic (1/3 of each), Kelp Meal. Top dressed Guano @ wk 4 of Bloom.
Hand watered as needed. Pure Blend Pro Nutrients (12-15ml per gal)(Grow, Bloom), Orca bennies (1ml per gal), pH 5.8-6.3.




Tower#4- Green Crack (clone only).
Standard Perlite, Promix, Happy Frog (1/3 of each), Kelp meal. Top dressed Guano @ wk 4 of Bloom.
Hand watered as needed. Pure Blend Pro Nutrients (12-15ml per gal)(Grow, Bloom), Orca bennies (1ml per gal), pH 5.8-6.3.


Tower#5- Sunshine Daydream (Squirt pheno) (Bodhi Seeds), Green Crack (Clone only).
Roots Organic, Happy Frog 50/50, Kelp Meal.
Hand watered as needed. Pure Blend Pro Nutrients (12-15ml per gal)(Grow, Bloom), Orca bennies (1ml per gal), pH 5.8-6.3.

All but one Tower, contains Chamomile and Basil companion plants for additional benefits.

This Grow log will contain many aspects of Vegetative growth, Flowering, and breeding. 
I will be updating as often as possible (at least weekly) and welcome your questions, comments and suggestions.

**(As a qualified patient, this garden is operating within guidelines and protected by California Law, Health and Safety Code 11362.7, et seq., and in conjunction with California State Bill 420.)

Thanks for stopping by!
~Jacky Nugz (aka Farmer Jon)


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 16, 2015)

Well, you've got my attention.


----------



## Jacky Nugz (Nov 17, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Well, you've got my attention.


Appreciate the comment, if you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Jacky Nugz (Nov 25, 2015)

Update time!
We're about 15 days into flower now and the ladies are looking really incredible. The floral formation is quite evident now, and I believe this is going to be an epic harvest! 
Here is a few random images of their progress. 
Enjoy!


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 25, 2015)

Thats badass, i like it. Wonder if a no till method could be used for this. How much medium does one of these hold? Is the compost in the center removable? Not seeing how the compost at the bottom is helpful other then a place to make it? Are your lights moving in a circle around each one? How much veg time from seed/clone? Ill start there. Im sure this will lead to more questions.


----------



## Jacky Nugz (Nov 25, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> Thats badass, i like it. Wonder if a no till method could be used for this. How much medium does one of these hold? Is the compost in the center removable? Not seeing how the compost at the bottom is helpful other then a place to make it? Are your lights moving in a circle around each one? How much veg time from seed/clone? Ill start there. Im sure this will lead to more questions.


Thanks, I appreciate it. 
I'm not exactly certain i understand what ya mean by "No till", but the Media can indeed remain in the tower and replanted. 
The Tower holds about 4 cu ft, I believe. Ill look into it later and post the exact amount that it holds. Mine have a few extra rings added, so the amount in them is a bit more. 
*The Compost Tube can indeed be emptied. You cant really tell from the pictures, but the Tube houses Compost specific Red worms. The Column is filled slowly with bedding (browns), and veggie scraps, and the worms convert the scraps into Castings, which can be removed from the bottom and utilized where needed. The Tube can, and will be filled entirely by the time this cycle is complete. The Compost Tube has multiple holes all the way down, that the roots can access for additional benefits, both nutritional and microbial. 
*This particular setup, is in a Greenhouse, but there is indeed 2-600w HPS lamps on a single mover, for supplemental lighting.
*This crop I decided to use Clones. They were Vegged for about 12 days, from the time they were transplanted into the Towers, to allow the roots ample time to fill the Towers.


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 25, 2015)

no till just refers to the method of not turning your soil or recycling it every grow cycle. rather you just top dress and drop in another plant. 
I guess im not seeing how the plants would be getting light on all sides of the planter on a light mover. 
The composting method is sweet. Im now wondering if something like that could be incorporated into a smart pot with soil around it. Makes me think of Doc's delorean from back to the future. lol. I use have about a quarter pound of european night crawlers in my 20gal no tills. this could make a easy way to incorporate red wigglers right inside of each pot rather then having a seperate worm farm. then just scoop out he casting and top dress. hmm.


----------



## Jacky Nugz (Nov 25, 2015)

m4s73r said:


> no till just refers to the method of not turning your soil or recycling it every grow cycle. rather you just top dress and drop in another plant.
> I guess im not seeing how the plants would be getting light on all sides of the planter on a light mover.
> The composting method is sweet. Im now wondering if something like that could be incorporated into a smart pot with soil around it. Makes me think of Doc's delorean from back to the future. lol. I use have about a quarter pound of european night crawlers in my 20gal no tills. this could make a easy way to incorporate red wigglers right inside of each pot rather then having a seperate worm farm. then just scoop out he casting and top dress. hmm.


I figured that's what ya meant by no till, but I wasn't certain.
The Towers have bearings, that allow them to be rotated 360 deg.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 26, 2015)

Jacky Nugz said:


> I figured that's what ya meant by no till, but I wasn't certain.
> The Towers have bearings, that allow them to be rotated 360 deg.


So in an indoor setting would the lights move around the plant or would the actual unit revolve etc?


----------



## Jacky Nugz (Nov 28, 2015)

R1b3n4 said:


> So in an indoor setting would the lights move around the plant or would the actual unit revolve etc?


The units themselves can be rotated manually. Ive been working on attaching a motor to the Tower to automate the rotation, but have been less than successful thus far. If anyone has any ideas, im all ears.


----------



## R1b3n4 (Nov 28, 2015)

Low speed motor with ringgear n pinion, ring gear either attached to inside or outside of base


----------



## m4s73r (Nov 28, 2015)

attach a RC motor with a power supply. run a piece of rubber around the pot like a band. Attach a wheel (skateboard maybe) to the motor and mount it to the pot. like a friction drive. the wheel is against the rubber ring and just turns it. Pentameter to control the speed. The motors you can get for around $10, speed controller for the same. Proly looking around 20 bucks for a power supply(cheap computer one from newegg should run a few of them, just figure wattage for the motor/controllers to match the overall for the PS). Then its the wheel, mounting, wiring, solder, and power switches. if you didnt want them turning constantly a recycling timer. YMMV.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Nov 30, 2015)

There are similar designs out there that use this same type of stacked design for growing.
It works well for small plants and small herbs. Strawberries, basil, etc do very well like this.
This design is not practical for cannabis.

Here's one for sale on craigslist: https://cosprings.craigslist.org/grd/5272489272.html

I've also seen DIY versions for sale on CL.


----------



## Jacky Nugz (Dec 4, 2015)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> There are similar designs out there that use this same type of stacked design for growing.
> It works well for small plants and small herbs. Strawberries, basil, etc do very well like this.
> This design is not practical for cannabis.
> 
> ...


There are several vertical Tower designs around (the link you shared is expired), but I assure you, there is not another that has the features that the GT2 has. The quality alone of these towers, most definitely sets them apart from the rest. While I will agree that at first glance, these Towers may appear to be impractical for the cultivation of Cannabis, they are in fact well suited for such a crop. I have grown in most every fashion imaginable over the years, and I believe this system will be quite effective. I have yet to see too many folks growing Marijuana in such systems, but as plant count becomes less of an issue, I think the popularity of Tower gardens will continue to grow. The compact design allows for utilizing space more effectively, bringing the Sea of green style to the 3rd dimension. I wouldn't grow trees in this system (necessarily) , but if you're looking to eliminate as much veg time as possible, its a great alternative to flood tables. It will take a few cycles, but eventually the (soil/organic) Towers will become self sufficient and remove, or at least reduce the need for additional fertilization. 
I will be attempting to try out some of the ideas that have been shared, to see if I can manage to automate the rotation of the Towers. I appreciate the input.
I'll post an update in the next couple days. Have a great weekend!!


----------



## Jacky Nugz (Dec 8, 2015)

Update 3. around 30 days in. 
Im happy to answer any questions, otherwise ill let the pics do the talking.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 9, 2015)

Jacky Nugz said:


> Update time!
> We're about 15 days into flower now and the ladies are looking really incredible. The floral formation is quite evident now, and I believe this is going to be an epic harvest!
> Here is a few random images of their progress.
> Enjoy!
> View attachment 3550857 View attachment 3550858 View attachment 3550860 View attachment 3550861 View attachment 3550862 View attachment 3550863 View attachment 3550864


Badass tower ya got there


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Dec 10, 2015)

What's the total plant count?


----------



## Jacky Nugz (Dec 13, 2015)

WestDenverPioneer said:


> What's the total plant count?


21 Cannabis plants, 21 Basil, 21 Chamomile.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 13, 2015)

This is not vertical growing. Vertical grows use bare bulb and position the plants around the bulb. This is just a planter with tiers. Haha. Gt2. This site cracks me the fuck up.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 13, 2015)

Not my pic but that is a vertical grow.

Are you trying to sell this planter or something? I would say to charge like 1.5 million each for the ground breaking tech.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> This is not vertical growing. Vertical grows use bare bulb and position the plants around the bulb. This is just a planter with tiers. Haha. Gt2. This site cracks me the fuck up.


First, it's utilizing space above the floor and has multiple towers, so YES IT IS vertical.

Second, he's in a greenhouse with supplemental lighting.

Third, WTF is a vertical SOG if not a 'planter with tiers?!'

Your ignorance cracks me the Fuck up!

@WestDenverPioneer I respectfully disagree with your assessment that these towers are unsuitable for growing; the pictorial evidence of the OP's refutation of your claim is mounting!



hondagrower420 said:


>


This is obsolete, and won't work in a greenhouse.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> Not my pic but that is a vertical grow.
> 
> Are you trying to sell this planter or something? I would say to charge like 1.5 million each for the ground breaking tech.


Damn right that isn't your grow.

Do you even? Grow, that is?


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2015)

Haters are going to hate.... What I want to know is why the fuck do there have to be people which hate? Is it the ego which does this? Fuck the ego's too.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> First, it's utilizing space above the floor and has multiple towers, so YES IT IS vertical.
> 
> Second, he's in a greenhouse with supplemental lighting.
> 
> ...


You crack me up, mostly because of the similarities in what I would say. Hope all is well in the cold West . 0448 here and temp is 77 with 87% humidity! At least the wind is blowing; bike ride time


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> Damn right that isn't your grow.
> 
> Do you even? Grow, that is?


I do grow. I'm not measuring dicks.

What is vertical?

There are platforms on every tier and they are horizontal. I ledge if you will.

Both the plants and the sun are on a horizontal axis.

What is vertical about this again.

It is def a good growing method. I'm not knocking that.

Out doors one plant can grow 5-8 pounds. So it effects are in vein.

He sounds like a company trying to pitch his product.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> First, it's utilizing space above the floor and has multiple towers, so YES IT IS vertical.
> 
> Second, he's in a greenhouse with supplemental lighting.
> 
> ...



Vertical doesn't work outside because the sun is above us guy.

I'm not hating. Simply stating my opinion that this is not a vertical growing method.

I'm sure so.embody with more knowledge might lend a hand.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 13, 2015)

This is obsolete, and won't work in a greenhouse.[/QUOTE]

How does a growing method become absolete?

Are you aware how old ebb and flow? 

Methods are not tech. It can't be obsolete.


----------



## sunni (Dec 13, 2015)

OP isnt really doing anything wrong, he hasnt linked any websites, or told anyone to buy the product, hes simply showing off his grow.
so he isnt actually spamming, hes just using the website as intended.

if op was saying buy this product, or heres a link to where you can buy
heres the company info and all the answers to everything it would be considered free advertisement or spam.

now , if *BOTH* of you guys could kindly stop your petty arguments you guys are ruining this guys thread and grow journal which im sure the OP doesnt appreciate


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 13, 2015)

And what was so ignorant about what I said?


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> OP isnt really doing anything wrong, he hasnt linked any websites, or told anyone to buy the product, hes simply showing off his grow.
> so he isnt actually spamming, hes just using the website as intended.
> 
> if op was saying buy this product, or heres a link to where you can buy
> ...



Yes ma'am. I could tell by the up-sell that he worked for the company.


----------



## sunni (Dec 13, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> Yes ma'am. I could tell by the up-sell that he worked for the company.


right just because i own a cupcake business doesnt mean i cant put up my cupcake recipes on rollitup though to share
as long as hes not pushing his product on the members and doing sales via the internal system hes not breaking rules.
if you do not like his set up thats perfectly fine, 
but to come in here and have the two of you start a pissing match isnt exactly fair to the OP whos simply showing off his grow.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> right just because i own a cupcake business doesnt mean i cant put up my cupcake recipes on rollitup though to share
> as long as hes not pushing his product on the members and doing sales via the internal system hes not breaking rules.
> if you do not like his set up thats perfectly fine,
> but to come in here and have the two of you start a pissing match isnt exactly fair to the OP whos simply showing off his grow.


I've been watching since he started this thread. I didn't walk in and talk shit right off the bat, or attempt to come off like an expert while spouting drivel.

I have this thing called 'respect'.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 13, 2015)

sunni said:


> right just because i own a cupcake business doesnt mean i cant put up my cupcake recipes on rollitup though to share
> as long as hes not pushing his product on the members and doing sales via the internal system hes not breaking rules.
> if you do not like his set up thats perfectly fine,
> but to come in here and have the two of you start a pissing match isnt exactly fair to the OP whos simply showing off his grow.


Thanks for clearing that up.

It spam-ish tho. He could have informed members that he was employed by the developers.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I've been watching since he started this thread. I didn't walk in and talk shit right off the bat, or attempt to come off like an expert while spouting drivel.
> 
> I have this thing called 'respect'.


You just keep going... I don't claim to know shit. Simply stating my opinion on a product.

Giving my feedback. It's why the he is here. For the community feedback.

I like the method. I never said anyone was wrong except about it being a true vertical grow. 

You are the one talking out your necklace. I did this any grows blah blah fucking blah.

Give up. Find inner peace. Smoke a j.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> I've been watching since he started this thread. I didn't walk in and talk shit right off the bat, or attempt to come off like an expert while spouting drivel.
> 
> I have this thing called 'respect'.


Respect is earned not given. You have shown not respect for my opinion.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 13, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> Respect is earned not given. You have shown not respect for my opinion.


BECAUSE IT'S WRONG. Try and defend the contention that one and one equals five. Just because it's your 'opinion' doesn't mean it's correct. Derp.

@sunni you're going to take down all my posts but leave his up? I call foul!


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 13, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> BECAUSE IT'S WRONG. Try and defend the contention that one and one equals five. Just because it's your 'opinion' doesn't mean it's correct. Derp.
> 
> @sunni you're going to take down all my posts but leave his up? I call foul!



Whatever guy. You win. Give up. @sunni said stop. 

Fingers crossed about me being wrong.


----------



## Jacky Nugz (Dec 14, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> This is not vertical growing. Vertical grows use bare bulb and position the plants around the bulb. This is just a planter with tiers. Haha. Gt2. This site cracks me the fuck up.


You're "That guy" huh....


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 14, 2015)

Jacky Nugz said:


> You're "That guy" huh....View attachment 3564303 View attachment 3564304 View attachment 3564305 View attachment 3564307


I'm that guy too. I think what you're doing is a good answer to a lot of people's problems. No, it's no panacea but then nothing else is, either.

So far, I see a good idea working well...

VERTICALLY, LOL


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 14, 2015)

What is that like 24,000 watts? Holy shot. I guess I am that guy. 

I wasn't knocking the product, simply thought it was a bit gimmicky.

The results speak for themselves. You grow very nice plants.


----------



## Jacky Nugz (Dec 14, 2015)

I came here to share my personal experience, with a particular system. I think you need to Google the definition of "Vertical" bud....if you'd really prefer to play the "let's compare grows" game, I can play that too....Chances are, I've been cultivating Cannabis, longer than you've been on this rock. If you'd like to see some pics of some "Real" gardens, let me know. I've got plenty. 
I welcome any and all questions and respectful comments, but if you wanna just bring negativity to my Thread...save it.


----------



## Jacky Nugz (Dec 14, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> What is that like 24,000 watts? Holy shot. I guess I am that guy.
> 
> I wasn't knocking the product, simply thought it was a bit gimmicky.
> 
> The results speak for themselves. You grow very nice plants.


32k...No worries bro, the comment just seemed negative. If you'd like to see more pics of other grows, i'd be happy to share. Have a kick ass day.


----------



## Jacky Nugz (Dec 14, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> Not my pic but that is a vertical grow.
> 
> Are you trying to sell this planter or something? I would say to charge like 1.5 million each for the ground breaking tech.


no, not my product. I just wanted to share, because I think the idea behind the Towers are pretty unique. Especially the Compost tube.


----------



## hondagrower420 (Dec 14, 2015)

I just simply stated I didn't believe it was vertical. I'm open to learning.

I opened the thread and read the entire thing, I don't skim.

I was under the impression that vertical growing was accomplished with both the plant and light source were on vertical axis.

How is the compost tube coming along. You said that it will get full, around what week does it actually become occur?

The inner ring before it's filled with compost will also help roots breath correct?


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 14, 2015)

Jacky Nugz said:


> no, not my product. I just wanted to share, because I think the idea behind the Towers are pretty unique. Especially the Compost tube.


Yes, I like that part too.

I totally want a chute from my kitchen window right into the top of one, lol


----------



## Jacky Nugz (Dec 14, 2015)

hondagrower420 said:


> I just simply stated I didn't believe it was vertical. I'm open to learning.
> 
> I opened the thread and read the entire thing, I don't skim.
> 
> ...


I'd like to clarify, that I do not work for, nor am I employed by the company that produces this system. I am just really impressed with this particular system. 
These Towers remind me of the Sea of Green method, 3D. 
The Compost Tubes are pretty full now, but the worms seem to be doing their jobs, quite effectively and the level of the Tubes drop by several inches a day. I have around 1750 Red composting Worms in each Tube (with the exception of the Hydro Towers). The root systems had definitely began to fill the Tube, before I began adding Compostables and bedding (shredded cardboard). I wont harvest the castings, until after harvest to avoid causing any damage to the Roots system.


----------



## Jacky Nugz (Dec 14, 2015)

I'll post an update Tomorrow. 
Have a great day all. Keep it stoney!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 14, 2015)

Two firsts for me here so far; first time I've seen either a vertical compost tube- damn spiffy- OR a system that grows plants directly in the compost bed. Brilliant!

What do you think of the potential for the use of aquaponics for the hydro towers?


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Dec 14, 2015)

The reason(s) I don't like it are (mostly) due to plant count being so high.
I have seen similar towers and I still think they are better for other crops.


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 14, 2015)

I would agree with WDP. While a interesting idea, the plant count is what kills it for me. With all the laws seeming to restrict plant count, getting the most from a single plant will be the norm. Kinda sad they did it like that. SOG can be a beast in fast production with 12/12 from rooted clones. Get a fast blooming strain. Harvest every 50-60 days. Thats where a system like this could really shine. Organic no till vertical tower SOG.


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 14, 2015)

While this system may not be ideal for a production grower, I believe there's a very respectable niche for it in the hobby market. You've got loads of spots to grow herbs of all sorts- cannabis too, if you like- it's got a compost bin and really maximizes a tiny footprint. I like it!


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Dec 15, 2015)

The design is good. The concept is good. 
I like it but I wouldn't use it for cannabis. 
Aside from the plant count... things are fine until you switch from veg to bloom. Your companion plants will also bloom. 
Cilantro, basil, dill, etc will all taste bitter after bolting. The companion plants that flower will COMPETE with the planted cannabis for nutrients to maintain flower production. 
Now it's going to sound like I'm bashing the unit.... but let's look at a mature cannabis plant ready to be harvested... go ahead and cut off the branches and trim it and hang it. What are you going to do about that root mass that has cemented itself inside the system? There is going to be some struggling and fighting to turn that system over again for another plant. The companion plants will likely suffer. A perpetual grow will be a disaster in this setup. You would have to do it all at once and tear it down and start over after each harvest.
NOT cannabis friendly.
I'm not saying it CAN'T work. I'm just saying you couldn't pay me enough to spend time on it (for cannabis). For culinary herbs its a great thing.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2015)

IMO you grow in it ROLS, no TILL so there is zero of what you are discussing......No offense but who gives a fck if the herbs flower same time as the weed. You seen my garden? Its all mixed together and I don't have any issues. My kids love the fruits and vegetables it provides.


----------



## WestDenverPioneer (Dec 15, 2015)

Vnsmkr said:


> No offense but who gives a fck if the herbs flower same time as the weed


No offense to what? I don't care if you object.
You cannot separate veg plants from bloom plants in this system. It defeats the purpose of growing the herbs. Herbs usually taste bitter once they flower. How are you going to keep them from flowering? Those cute little pockets aren't going to yield heads of broccoli just like they aren't going to yield large cannabis plants.
It's a great setup for herbs and small plants.
Unless your plants are very small, it will be difficult to use this as a no till, particularly with cannabis.
On the other hand... if you're looking to do a 99-plant grow in a small area... this is your dream machine.


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 15, 2015)

I was thinking more along the lines of loading it with cannabis and those beneficial herbs which keep bugs away and help fight disease. For instance alot of peppermint, catnip, lemon balm, aloe and a whole range of kitchen herbs. Agreed not the best solution for veggies mixed in but so many options....


----------



## m4s73r (Dec 15, 2015)

Were talking about 2 different things. One is companion planting the other is room sharing. Your both right. blooming in this with herbs is counter to what you need to do for edible herbs. So while a good thing to grow in the extra space what you grow and bloom should get used as food for the worms, or mulched in to feed the soil, or smoked. if its something you plan on eating, then you just harvest before you flip. In the case of herbs. Now veggies is different altogether. 

Personally im thinking about one to grow that kind of stuff. Pest control, aloe, barley ect ect for my growing. I really like the compost tube. So I could combine my worm farm and my herb garden all into one thing. Right up my alley. I like multiuse things. Saves space.


----------



## 2ANONYMOUS (Dec 19, 2015)

Used to make 50 gallon drums for strawberry and other plants in the planters with worm composting tube , Surprised not many people growing vertical have not done this See if i can dig up some pictures where i placed to MJ plants for total of like 100 plants in there used 4" rockwell cubes with 2 plants per for each hole then then planted them into organic No till drum


----------



## Jacky Nugz (Dec 21, 2015)

Update Time!
We are around 40 days here. The ladies are really starting to get chunky!
Just to clear up any confusion....no, the root systems (of the Cannabis) are not inhibited or restricted in any way. The health of the Cannabis is obvious. The Basil repels a variety of insects and is said to increase the aroma, as well as the production of essential oils in many (plant) species. Chamomile is said to repel harmful insects as well, but we planted those because they don't use to many resources, are likely to increase the diversity of beneficial organisms in the soil and they make a hell of a Tea. 
We will be introducing Earth Worms into the system soon, and they will move about, within the soil itself (rather than remaining in the Tube). Improving the health of the soil, while digesting decaying root matter. (We will be taking a couple towers apart to get a better understanding of the root growth patterns). We plan to empty the Compost Tubes and mix the contents back into the Towers, while harvesting as many Worms as possible, for reintroduction back into the Compost tubes.
We hope to achieve a balance within a few cycles, regulated by the variety of materials introduced into the Tube. We may even try out a crop rotation, planting fast growing N. fixers....
I hope I've answered any questions...I'm pretty stoned right now, so I may have missed something. 
Enjoy the Pics!


----------



## ttystikk (Dec 21, 2015)

Nice work, interesting stuff. I'm totally unfamiliar with the organic soil amending techniques you're using. Plants look great!


----------



## Vnsmkr (Dec 21, 2015)

Fkn healthy plants man!!! I love organics, no bottles required. I have 1 of the Blue Dreams planted in 5 gallons of compost and you can certainly tell the difference between it and its sister who has about 1/4 compost and rest promix.


----------

